# نصائح للمحافظة على طلاء السيارة في فصل الصيف (منقول)



## سمير شربك (5 أغسطس 2010)

أعجبني هذا الموضوع 
نصائح للمحافظة على طلاء السيارة في فصل الصيف 

وأنا أتابع بعض مواقع الأنترنيت 
فنقلته لقسم السيارات للإطلاع والإفاده 
*نصائح للمحافظة على طلاء السيارة في فصل الصيف *


يتعرّض طلاء السيارة لأخطار كثيرة بحلول فصل الصيف، وأهم مصادر هذه الأخطار هي الحشرات وصمغ الأشجار وفضلات الطيور، حينئذ يتطلّب الأمر سرعة التصرف كي لا يفقد الطلاء رونقه وبريقه، لا سيما إذا كان أصلي.
ومن المعروف حسب خبراء صيانة السيارات، فإن الملح هو العدو اللدود لطلاء السيارات، غير أن السؤال الذي يتبادر إلى الذهن في هذا السياق هو كيف يمكن أن يصل الملح إلى السيارة. لكن الإجابة بسيطة هو تردد السائق على أماكن يحتوي هواؤها على نسبة كبيرة من الملوحة، لا سيما على ضفاف السواحل.
وتبقى النصيحة المثلى هي تغطية السيارة في مثل هذه المناطق خاصة مع غروب الشمس إلى الفجر. 
فضلات الطيور تلحق ضررا بالغا بطلاء السيارة، لذا يتعين إزالة آثار هذه الفضلات سريعا، ويفضّل أن يكون ذلك في اليوم الذي تعلق فيه هذه الفضلات، وذلك لحمايتها من الأضرار التي يمكن أن تلحق بها وللحفاظ على مظهرها.
عدم تعريض السيارة وركنها في الهواء الطلق تحت أشعة الشمس لفصل الصيف. لذلك وجب اختيار المواقف المغطاة. 
للوقاية من الأضرار المحتملة ينصح خبراء السيارات بدهان طلاء السيارة بطبقة أولية من الشمع الصلب ثم دهانه بمادة تلميع ثم بطبقة عازلة. وتوفر هذه الطبقة العازلة حماية أكيدة وفعّالة للطلاء ضد الأخطار التي تحدق به في فصل الصيف لمدة تصل إلى نصف عام، وينصح باستعمال هذه الطريقة في زوابع الرمال التي تكثر بالصحاري الرملية. 
استعمال غسول ملائم في عملية غسل السيارة وتجنب المكانس والمنشفات الخشنة​


----------



## طارق حسن محمد (5 أغسطس 2010)

شكرآ على النصائح الحلوة


----------



## احمد صلاح حجازي (5 أغسطس 2010)

شكرا علي الممعلومات المفيده


----------



## مهندسة الدبيلة (14 يونيو 2012)

رووووووووووووووووعة


----------



## أشرف الطحلاوى (6 مارس 2013)

مشكوررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## eng haytham (12 مارس 2013)

شكرآ على النصائح


----------

